# ابناء الله



## مؤمن بالرسل (17 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
كنت قد طرحت موضوعي ولكن تبين انه مخالف لاني سالت اكثر من سوال , اعتذر عن الذي حدث .
وكما اوردت في موضوعي السابق , انا مسلم ولله الحمد , اعيش في بلاد الغرب , استفساراتي ليست بصوره استفزازيه ( اعرف بعض الاشخاص سوف يعصبون عند قراءتهم لسوالي , وهذه الطبيعه العربيه ) ولكني اتمنى ان تتم الاجابه بصورة محترمه وبعيدا عن التجريح كما يتم الاجابه عن اسالتي هنا بكل احترام , وهذا ما تعلمناه . 
1- انا قرات الانجيل باللغه المتوفره لدينا هنا وهيه الانكليزيه , وهذا هوه استفساري 
كم ابن يوجد لله ؟ اي من هم Sons of God ? 

The Bible tells us that Jacob is God's son and firstborn: "Israel is my son, even my firstborn" Exodus 4:22. 
Solomon is God's son "He shall build an house for my name, and I will establish the throne of his kingdom for ever. I will be his father, and he shall be my son": 2 Samuel 7:13-14. Ephraim is God's firstborn: "for I am a father to Israel, and Ephraim is my firstborn." Jeremiah 31:9 (who is God's firstborn?. Israel or Ephraim?). 
Adam is the son of God "Adam, which was the son of God." Luke 3:38. 
Even common people are the sons of God: "Ye are the children of the LORD your God" Deuteronomy 14:1. "For as many as are led by the Spirit of God, they are the sons of God" Romans 8:14. Well then, is Jesus the only begotten son of God

Read Psalms of DAVID 2:7 "I will declare the decree: the LORD hath said unto me (David the king), Thou art my Son; this day have I begotten thee".

واكرر اعتذاري لكني لا استطيع وضع موضوعي في منتدى الحوار الاسلامي .


----------



## Critic (17 مايو 2011)

*الله من فرط محبته لنا رفعنا من مرتبة العبودية الى البنوة*
*انعم علينا بنعمة التبنى من خلال عمل الفداء*
*اى صيرنا له كأولاد احباء و علاقتنا به كعلاقة اب بابنه*

*وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ **فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ،** أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. (يوحنا 1 : 12)*

*لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيدًا،** لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ،** لكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ** لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي. (يوحنا 15 : 15)*

*غلاطية 4 :*
*4 وَلكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُودًا مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُودًا تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ،**
5 لِيَفْتَدِيَ الَّذِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ،** لِنَنَالَ التَّبَنِّيَ.*

*إِذْ لَمْ تَأْخُذُوا رُوحَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ أَيْضًا لِلْخَوْفِ، **بَلْ أَخَذْتُمْ رُوحَ التَّبَنِّي** الَّذِي بِهِ نَصْرُخُ: «يَا أَبَا الآبُ». (رومية 8 : 15)*

*و ايضا "ابناء الله" فى العهد القديم اشارة للمؤمنين بالله و شعبه فيطلق على شعب اسرائيل "ابنى البكر"*​*و هناك فرق بين بنوتنا لله و بنوة الكلمة الازلى.....  أن اردت التفصيل افتح موضوع منفصل بهذا بعد ان تكون فهمت معنى ابناء الله الخاص بالبشر*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 مايو 2011)

تعبير إبن الله له أكثر من إستخدام عندنا

فإنه يُطلق على القديسين بمعنى الذين هم على شاكلة الله فى القداسة والبر ، مع فارق اللامحدودية التى لله بالطبع

كما أنها تُطلق على كلمة الله ، اللوجوس ، الذى هو العقل الذاتى لله ، بمعنى أن الكلمة والعقل يتولد فى الذات

وبالطبع فالعقل متولد فى الذات الإلهية منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد ، إذ يستحيل وجود الله بدون عقله الذاتى ، ولا للحظة واحدة

وكنت قد كتبت مداخلة سابقة عن نفس الموضوع ، سأبحث عنها وأنزلها لسيادتك هنا بإذن الله


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مايو 2011)

*اخي الحبيب

يجب ان تفرق بين 

كلمه الله = الله  = ابن الله   = السيد المسيح

وبين ابناء الله بالتبني = كل المؤمنين 

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 مايو 2011)

بخصوص تعبير (( إبن الله )) ، فإن له أكثر من إستخدام  ، وأكثر من مدلول ، ما بين الجوهرى ، والتجسد ، والتبنى ، كما يلى : - 

      (( 1 )) المعنى الجوهرى الإلهى الأزلى الأبدى ، للكلمة من الذات الإلهية . 

 (( 2 )) بمعنى التجسد المعجزى ، بإتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت الذى هيأه لذاته من أحشاء السيدة العذراء ، و هو التجسد المكتوب عنه :- [ الكلمة صار جسداً ] يو 1 : 14 ، وأيضاً :- [ فيه يحل كل مـِلء اللاهوت جسدياً ] كو 2: 9 . فصار هذا الناسوت ، ناسوتاً خصوصياً ، لله ، وصار يحمل لقب : (( إبن الله )) ، ولكن بالتبعية الناتجة عن الخصوصية ، وليس بالجوهر       

 (( 3 )) بمعنى التبنى ، لكل المؤمنين ، مثلما هو مكتوب :- [ أولاد الله ، أى المؤمنين بإسمه ] يو 1: 12 ، فإنهم يسلكون على صورة الله ( أى على شاكلته ) ، فى البر والمحبة للجميع ، بعكس الذين يسلكون على صورة إبليس وشاكلته فى الشر والحقد ، إذ إنه مكتوب :- [ بهذا أولاد الله ظاهرون ،  وأولاد إبليس  ، فكل من لا يفعل البر ، ليس من الله ] 1يو 3: 10    

+++++ والفارق بين البنوة المعجزية بالتجسد الإلهى ، وبين البنوة بالتبنى ، هو أن الإتحاد المعجزى لللاهوت بالناسوت ، جعله نقياً تماماً من جرثومة الخطية ، إذ جعله فى حالة فائقة السمو  تليق باللاهوت المتحد به ، خلافاً لكل البشر الآخرين - بلا إستثناء - الذين يرثون جرثومة الخطية ، ((والذى يعبـِّر الأخوة الآخرين ، عنه - عندهم - بأن الشيطان ينخس كل إنسان ، إلاّ المسيح )). 

+ فإنه هو المنزه وحده عن المعصية ( أى المعصوم ) ، ولذلك فبنوة هذا الناسوت ، المتحد به اللاهوت ، هى بنوة ثابتة وغير معرضة لإحتمالية السقوط منها ، مثلما يحدث فى حالة البنوة بالتبنى ، والتى يسقط منها الإنسان ، إن عاد للخطية بإختياره وبدون توبة ، إذ يصير متشبهاً - حينذاك - بالشيطان ، ويصبح إبناً له بالمشابهة . 
+ مع إعادة التوكيد على أن التوبة تعيد الإنسان إلى ما كان عليه .                    


+++ فالنتيجة النهائية ، هى أن المسيح يحمل اللقبين معاً ، من وجهتى النظر المتكاملتين :-  + فإنه : (( إبن الله )) ، بالمعنى اللاهوتى ، الأزلى ، من وجهة النظر إلى لاهوته .+ وهو : (( إبن الله )) ، بمعنى التجسد الإلهى ، ومن وجهة النظر إلى ناسوته ، المتحد به اللاهوت بغير إختلاط ولا إفتراق .

++++++ بينما نحن ، نحصل على البنوة ، من خلال المعمودية ، بتطبيعنا : على صورة الله كشبهه ، فنعود إلى الحالة الأولى التى خلقنا الله عليها .

+++فالمسيح هو ذات صورة الله ، وليس أنه  على صورة الله ، فكلمة صورة الله تعنى جوهره ، مثلما قيل : [ إذ كان فى صورة الله  ... أخلى ذاته آخذاً صورة عبد ]   ، فمثلما أن  : (( صورة عبد )) تعنى الناسوت فعلاً ، فكذلك : (( صورة الله )) ، تعنى اللاهوت فعلاً .

++ بينما آدم ، خلقه الله : على صورته كشبهه ( أى على شاكلته ) . وليس أنه هو  ذات صورته جوهرياً ، فالصورة تعنى ذات الطبيعة الإلهية .

.


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (17 مايو 2011)

وشكرا جزيلا لجميع الاعضاء الذين ردوا على تساولي 
هداكم الله


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 مايو 2011)

ربنا ينور عينيك


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2011)

> كم ابن يوجد لله ؟ اي من هم Sons of God



لو انت بتعرف تقرأ كويس مش ها تلاقيها مكتوبه sons of god للاسف بص كويس
ولكن هي son of god
يعني son مش sons 
وهو الاله الواحد المتجسد
ربنا ينور عينك وقلبك وعقلك


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2011)

التجسد هو ان الله اتحد بجسد مثلنا وصار انسانا وحل بيننا
اذا فى المسيح اتحد اللاهوت ( طبيعه الله ) بالناسوت ( طبيعه اللانسان )
وكلمة "ابن الله" هي بنوية روحية لا علاقة لها بالزواج أو العلاقات الجسدية البشرية. فقولنا "ابن النيل" مثلاً يعني أنه يحمل صفات أهل النيل ويوجد نفسه معهم وان هناك توافقاً وتماثلاً وتطابقاً بينه وبين أهل النيل. وهذا يصدق في قولنا، ابن البادية او ابن الصحراء. وبنفس هذا القياس يقول الكتاب أن المسيح هو ابن الله.
* ************************* *


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مايو 2011)

*يوجد فرق كما قالوا الاخوة بين ابن الله وابناء الله 
ابن الله = المسيح =كلمة الله هذا اقنوم الابن اقنوم الكلمة فى الثالوث 
اما نحن ابناء الله بالتبنى بعد الفداء والخلاص بدم يسوع المسيح له كل المجد 
*


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (18 مايو 2011)

هل الاجابه باللغه الانكليزيه مخالف للقواعد ؟ 
تم حذف ردي مرتين


----------



## bob (18 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> هل الاجابه باللغه الانكليزيه مخالف للقواعد ؟
> تم حذف ردي مرتين


*ماهو يا حبيبي اسمه رد مش مقال
الرد بيبقي علي حاجه مش مفهومة مش مقال طويل عريض*


----------



## تيمو (18 مايو 2011)

فكرتك عزيزي واضحة

من المعروف أن هناك أولاد لله ، وهذا ما لا ينكره أحد ، فسواء نسخة إنجليزي أو عربي لا يهم ، لأن سؤالك واضح ، ولكن أرجو أن تهتم للإجابات الموضوعة 

أنا قرأت ردك قبل الحذف 

تيك كير


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (19 مايو 2011)

ولماذا خذف الرد ( او المقال كما تسميه ) ؟؟؟ حاولت اوضح كل التساولات الي في بالي وتمنيت انه تقرؤها ك ( مقال ) واحد وترد علي بجواب واحد بدل اللف والدوران ( من الطرفين ) , اقصد انه لا اسالك سوال وبعد الاجابه اسالك سوال ثاني , وضعت تساولي بطريقه موضحه ومتسلسله وحسب ( ما انا فاهمها ) , 
وكنت اسعى لرؤيه ال ( المقال ) من (منظوركم) كما  كتبت الرد من منظوري . 
واحكيها الك , الصراحه انه الانجيل باللغه الانكليزيه مفهوم اكثر من العربيه , في الكثير من التعابير التي حاولت فهمها , لكنها كانت واضحه بالانكليزيه. 

والسلام ختام .




MeToo قال:


> فكرتك عزيزي واضحة
> 
> من المعروف أن هناك أولاد لله ، وهذا ما لا ينكره أحد ، فسواء نسخة إنجليزي أو عربي لا يهم ، لأن سؤالك واضح ، ولكن أرجو أن تهتم للإجابات الموضوعة
> 
> ...


----------



## bob (19 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> ولماذا خذف الرد ( او المقال كما تسميه ) ؟؟؟ حاولت اوضح كل التساولات الي في بالي وتمنيت انه تقرؤها ك ( مقال ) واحد وترد علي بجواب واحد بدل اللف والدوران ( من الطرفين ) , اقصد انه لا اسالك سوال وبعد الاجابه اسالك سوال ثاني , وضعت تساولي بطريقه موضحه ومتسلسله وحسب ( ما انا فاهمها ) ,
> وكنت اسعى لرؤيه ال ( المقال ) من (منظوركم) كما  كتبت الرد من منظوري .
> واحكيها الك , الصراحه انه الانجيل باللغه الانكليزيه مفهوم اكثر من العربيه , في الكثير من التعابير التي حاولت فهمها , لكنها كانت واضحه بالانكليزيه.
> 
> والسلام ختام .


*يا حبيبي لا لف ولا دوران معتقدش في حد بيحب الاسلوب ده و انا اشكرك علي الاسلوب ده اللي بنعاني منه من معظم السائلين
ضع سؤال سؤال و احنا نجاوبك لان في حالة قفزك من موضوع لاخر هذا مخالف لقوانين القسم و سيغلق موضوعك 
فاطرح السؤال في موضوع معين و ضع فيه كل الاسئلة المتعلقة بالموضوع بالتتابع بعد الاجابة التي تبحث عنها في كل سؤال
و لك مني التحية*


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (19 مايو 2011)

لم اقفز في الموضوع , كان ردي ضمن سياق العنوان . 
وعلى العموم , انا السوال الي طرحته بالاول لم يجبني احد عليه ( من كان الابن الاول لله ) والسوال انطرح باللغه الانلكيزيه. 




bob قال:


> *يا حبيبي لا لف ولا دوران معتقدش في حد بيحب الاسلوب ده و انا اشكرك علي الاسلوب ده اللي بنعاني منه من معظم السائلين
> ضع سؤال سؤال و احنا نجاوبك لان في حالة قفزك من موضوع لاخر هذا مخالف لقوانين القسم و سيغلق موضوعك
> فاطرح السؤال في موضوع معين و ضع فيه كل الاسئلة المتعلقة بالموضوع بالتتابع بعد الاجابة التي تبحث عنها في كل سؤال
> و لك مني التحية*


----------



## bob (19 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> لم اقفز في الموضوع , كان ردي ضمن سياق العنوان .
> وعلى العموم , انا السوال الي طرحته بالاول لم يجبني احد عليه ( من كان الابن الاول لله ) والسوال انطرح باللغه الانلكيزيه.


*يا حبيبي ماذا تقصد بابن الله ؟؟؟
يوجد معني لابن الله بالطبيعة و هو واحد فقط ( اقنوم الابن وهو مولود منذ الازل )
"لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتي بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياه الابدية" المقصود هنا من الابن هو الرب يسوع (اقنوم الابن ) و عمل الفداء الذي قام به
يوجد معني اخر لابن الله و هو ابناء الله بالتبني 
وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ، أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. (يوحنا 1 : 12)*


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (19 مايو 2011)

The Bible tells us that Jacob is God's son and firstborn: "Israel is my son, even my firstborn" Exodus 4:22
Ephraim is God's firstborn: "for I am a father to Israel, and Ephraim is my firstborn." Jeremiah 31:9 (who is God's firstborn?. Israel or Ephraim

هذا هوه السؤال عزيزي



bob قال:


> *يا حبيبي ماذا تقصد بابن الله ؟؟؟
> يوجد معني لابن الله بالطبيعة و هو واحد فقط ( اقنوم الابن وهو مولود منذ الازل )
> "لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتي بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياه الابدية" المقصود هنا من الابن هو الرب يسوع (اقنوم الابن ) و عمل الفداء الذي قام به
> يوجد معني اخر لابن الله و هو ابناء الله بالتبني
> وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ، أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. (يوحنا 1 : 12)*


----------



## bob (19 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> The Bible tells us that Jacob is God's son and firstborn: "Israel is my son, even my firstborn" Exodus 4:22
> Ephraim is God's firstborn: "for I am a father to Israel, and Ephraim is my firstborn." Jeremiah 31:9 (who is God's firstborn?. Israel or Ephraim
> 
> هذا هوه السؤال عزيزي


*طيب ايه رايك في ده يا حبيبي 
38. بْنِ أَنُوشَ بْنِ شِيتِ بْنِ آدَمَ ابْنِ اللهِ. في انجيل لوقا اصحاح 3
قيل عن ادم انه ابن الله و اعتقد ان ادم اول الخليقة
المقصود يا حبيبي من ادم او اسرائيل (يعقوب) او ابراهيم هم اولاد الله بالتبني لانهم اطاعوا الله و عملوا الصالح في عينيه ليس المهم من فيهم قبل الثاني 
كما يقال ان هؤلاء ابناء مصر لا يقال هذا الابن الاكبر و هذا الاصغر فكلهم في الاخر متساويين هذا لقب لتبعيته الي البلد (مع فارق التشبيه)
اتمني تكون الاجابه وصلت*


----------



## أَمَة (19 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> هل الاجابه باللغه الانكليزيه مخالف للقواعد ؟
> تم حذف ردي مرتين


 

أخ *مؤمن*


*أولا* لغة هذا منتدى هي العربية
*ثانيا *انت لم ترد باللغة الإنكليزية بل نسخت ولصقت

إضغط على:
قوانين الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية 
سترى أن البند الخامس ينص على عدم النسخ واللصق.

أقرأ واستخلص سؤالك مما قرأت وضع السؤال بصيغتك الشخصية لكي لا تكون مخالفا.

هذه المخالفة وحدها كافية لغلق الموضوع.


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (19 مايو 2011)

هكذا يكون النقاش , في الاخر حصلت على توضيح @ بوب
تشبيهك لم افهمه , لكن كنت اقصد عمن كان اول الخليقه في الانجيل , كنت اظن ادم , ثم تحيرت بين يعقوب وابراهيم ( عليهم السلام ) ان كانوا الاولاد الاوليين حسب الايه في الانجيل . 
دعني اوضح الفكره الي وصلتني من عندك , اذا كان الانجيل يقول ان ابراهيم ( عليه السلام ) اول مولود , فهذا يعني انه احد الاولاد بالتبني وليس الولد الاول ؟ او انه اول من اطاع الله ؟ 
لحد الان متحير من هل الفكرة , ارجو التوضيح.
وما معنى ايه , اذا تسمح اكتبهه بالانكليزي
Matthew 1:1 
The book of the generation of Jesus Christ, the son of David, the son of Abraham




bob قال:


> *طيب ايه رايك في ده يا حبيبي
> 38. بْنِ أَنُوشَ بْنِ شِيتِ بْنِ آدَمَ ابْنِ اللهِ. في انجيل لوقا اصحاح 3
> قيل عن ادم انه ابن الله و اعتقد ان ادم اول الخليقة
> المقصود يا حبيبي من ادم او اسرائيل (يعقوب) او ابراهيم هم اولاد الله بالتبني لانهم اطاعوا الله و عملوا الصالح في عينيه ليس المهم من فيهم قبل الثاني
> ...


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (19 مايو 2011)

@ امة
اتمنى ان تسحب ردك عن النسخ واللصق , الصراحه هذا مو سبب وانما عذر لتجنب الاجابه . 
الكثير من المواضيع يجيب عنها الاعضاء بالنسخ واللصق او اعطاء وصلة لموضوع ثاني .
وسبب عدم سوالي بالعربية , لاني قرات الانجيل بالانكليزيه ولا يوجد نسخه عربية متوفره هنا . واذا قمت بترجمه ايات الانجيل من الانكليزيه الى العربيه وانا لست بمخول , فسيودي الى تحريف وتغيير معنى كلام الله .
واتصور ماتم نسخه كان اكثره ايات من الانجيل , والكل في المنتدى يعمل كوبي بيست للايات .





أمة قال:


> أخ *مؤمن*
> 
> 
> *أولا* لغة هذا منتدى هي العربية
> ...


----------



## bob (19 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> هكذا يكون النقاش , في الاخر حصلت على توضيح @ بوب
> تشبيهك لم افهمه , لكن كنت اقصد عمن كان اول الخليقه في الانجيل , كنت اظن ادم , ثم تحيرت بين يعقوب وابراهيم ( عليهم السلام ) ان كانوا الاولاد الاوليين حسب الايه في الانجيل .
> دعني اوضح الفكره الي وصلتني من عندك , اذا كان الانجيل يقول ان ابراهيم ( عليه السلام ) اول مولود , فهذا يعني انه احد الاولاد بالتبني وليس الولد الاول ؟ او انه اول من اطاع الله ؟
> لحد الان متحير من هل الفكرة , ارجو التوضيح.
> ...


*يا حبيبي ابراهيم ليس اول من اطاع الله سبقه مثلا نوح البار و كان هو الوحيد علي الارض الذي كان مطيع لله و الله كافئه بانه الوحيد الذي نجي من الطوفان هو و عائلته فكل من ادم و ابراهيم و نوح و يعقوب و موسي و القائمة طويلة جميعهم اولاد الله بالتبني لانهم اطاعوا الله و لا يوجد فرق بينهم من الاول و من الاخيرمن البكر و من الاصغر فجميعهم استحقوا ان يتخذوا لقب ابن لله
اما الايه التي احضرتها فقيلت عن نسل السيد المسيح بالجسد انه من نسل داود من سبط يهوذا و من نسل ابراهيم من قبله*


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (19 مايو 2011)

لسه حاير , لماذا اذا تم ذكر كلمه " اول " 
firstborn وتم التشديم عليها بكلمه even 
ياريت تعطيني النسخه العربيه من الايه لاحاول الاستيعاب اكثر بالمنظور العربي . 



bob قال:


> *يا حبيبي ابراهيم ليس اول من اطاع الله سبقه مثلا نوح البار و كان هو الوحيد علي الارض الذي كان مطيع لله و الله كافئه بانه الوحيد الذي نجي من الطوفان هو و عائلته فكل من ادم و ابراهيم و نوح و يعقوب و موسي و القائمة طويلة جميعهم اولاد الله بالتبني لانهم اطاعوا الله و لا يوجد فرق بينهم من الاول و من الاخيرمن البكر و من الاصغر فجميعهم استحقوا ان يتخذوا لقب ابن لله
> اما الايه التي احضرتها فقيلت عن نسل السيد المسيح بالجسد انه من نسل داود من سبط يهوذا و من نسل ابراهيم من قبله*


----------



## bob (19 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> لسه حاير , لماذا اذا تم ذكر كلمه " اول "
> firstborn وتم التشديم عليها بكلمه even
> ياريت تعطيني النسخه العربيه من الايه لاحاول الاستيعاب اكثر بالمنظور العربي .


*بص يا حبيبي الايه كما في سفر الخروج
22. فَتَقُولُ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: اسْرَائِيلُ ابْنِي الْبِكْرُ.
اسرائيل هنا ليس المقصود بيها يعقوب كما ذكرت انت وانما المقصود بيها شعب بني اسرائيل و البكر تعني انهم اول شعب اطاعوا الله *


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (19 مايو 2011)

وماذا عن الشعوب الي كانت قبل بني اسرائيل ؟ الم يكن فيهم من اطاع الله ؟ 
لدي الكثير من الاستفسارات عن يوسف النجار كذلك , لا اعلم ايجب علي فتح موضوع ثاني او طرح التساول هنا ؟ بالتاكيد هذا سيكون بعد فهم ايه الابن البكر .



bob قال:


> *بص يا حبيبي الايه كما في سفر الخروج
> 22. فَتَقُولُ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: اسْرَائِيلُ ابْنِي الْبِكْرُ.
> اسرائيل هنا ليس المقصود بيها يعقوب كما ذكرت انت وانما المقصود بيها شعب بني اسرائيل و البكر تعني انهم اول شعب اطاعوا الله *


----------



## أَمَة (19 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> @ امة
> اتمنى ان تسحب ردك عن النسخ واللصق , الصراحه هذا مو سبب وانما عذر لتجنب الاجابه .
> الكثير من المواضيع يجيب عنها الاعضاء بالنسخ واللصق او اعطاء وصلة لموضوع ثاني .
> وسبب عدم سوالي بالعربية , لاني قرات الانجيل بالانكليزيه ولا يوجد نسخه عربية متوفره هنا . واذا قمت بترجمه ايات الانجيل من الانكليزيه الى العربيه وانا لست بمخول , فسيودي الى تحريف وتغيير معنى كلام الله .
> واتصور ماتم نسخه كان اكثره ايات من الانجيل , والكل في المنتدى يعمل كوبي بيست للايات .


 

لست انت من تقرر قوانين القسم.
لقد وافقت عليها عندما سجلت في المنتدى.

وقوانين القسم تمنع النسخ واللصق وانت تطلب مني ان اسحب ردي عن النسخ واللصق وتتهمنا بأن هذا عذر لتجنت الإجابة.

موضوعك في اللغة الانكليزية هو شبهة موجودة  على مواقع عدة ومنها ال Face Book .

أرجو أن تكون صادقا وترد على سؤالي. هل انت تسأل لتفهم أم لتطعن.  يحق لك ان الطعن طالما انك لا تخرج عن حدود الأدب.

بإنتظار ردك


----------



## bob (19 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> وماذا عن الشعوب الي كانت قبل بني اسرائيل ؟ الم يكن فيهم من اطاع الله ؟
> لدي الكثير من الاستفسارات عن يوسف النجار كذلك , لا اعلم ايجب علي فتح موضوع ثاني او طرح التساول هنا ؟ بالتاكيد هذا سيكون بعد فهم ايه الابن البكر .


*لا شعب بني اسرائيل دعي بكر لانه اول من اطاع الله 
اما عن يوسف النجار افتح موضوع جديد
لو عندك اي تساؤلات اخري بالنسبة للبكر اكتبها و انا حبقي ارد عليها غدا 
بعد اذنك
اسف امي انا لا اعرف انك وضعتي ردك في الموضوع قبلي*


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (19 مايو 2011)

الصراحه لم اقرا هذا الموضوع في الفايس بوك , كنت قاريء بمنتدى حوار ثاني واثار فضولي . 
اتصور انه صيغه سوالي كانت واضحه , لم اطعن في الدين . استفسرت وكانت مراجعي هيه ايات من الانجيل .




أمة قال:


> لست انت من تقرر قوانين القسم.
> لقد وافقت عليها عندما سجلت في المنتدى.
> 
> وقوانين القسم تمنع النسخ واللصق وانت تطلب مني ان اسحب ردي عن النسخ واللصق وتتهمنا بأن هذا عذر لتجنت الإجابة.
> ...


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (19 مايو 2011)

اذا تفسير ايه ان اسرائيل هوه المولود الاول ( عذرا عن الترجمه العربيه , احتمال غير صحيحه ) جائت بمعنى , انه بني اسرائيل هم اول اطاع الله . 
ما تفسير ايه الثانيه الي جائت بنفس الشكل ولكن ذكر فيها ابراهيم ( عليه السلام )  ؟ 



bob قال:


> *لا شعب بني اسرائيل دعي بكر لانه اول من اطاع الله
> اما عن يوسف النجار افتح موضوع جديد
> لو عندك اي تساؤلات اخري بالنسبة للبكر اكتبها و انا حبقي ارد عليها غدا
> بعد اذنك
> اسف امي انا لا اعرف انك وضعتي ردك في الموضوع قبلي*


----------



## أَمَة (19 مايو 2011)

ينقل للشبهات
ويترك الأمر لماي روك للتصرف به​


----------



## تيمو (19 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> ولماذا خذف الرد ( او المقال كما تسميه ) ؟؟؟ حاولت اوضح كل التساولات الي في بالي وتمنيت انه تقرؤها ك ( مقال ) واحد وترد علي بجواب واحد بدل اللف والدوران ( من الطرفين ) , اقصد انه لا اسالك سوال وبعد الاجابه اسالك سوال ثاني , وضعت تساولي بطريقه موضحه ومتسلسله وحسب ( ما انا فاهمها ) ,
> وكنت اسعى لرؤيه ال ( المقال ) من (منظوركم) كما  كتبت الرد من منظوري .
> واحكيها الك , الصراحه انه الانجيل باللغه الانكليزيه مفهوم اكثر من العربيه , في الكثير من التعابير التي حاولت فهمها , لكنها كانت واضحه بالانكليزيه.
> 
> والسلام ختام .



عزيزي لاحظ انني لستُ أنا من قلتُ مقال ، يبدو أنه قد اختلط عليك الأمر ، قلتُ لك لقد قرأتُ ما ردك قبل ‏الحذف !‏

وأتفق معك أن قراءة الإنجيل أسهل باللغة الإنجليزية ، عندما يختلط علي معنى ، فأنا بالعادة أرجع للترجمة ‏الإنجليزية .‏

على أية حال ، من هو الابن البكر : أفرايم أم إسرائيل ؟

من هو أفرايم؟ أفرايم هو أحد أبناء يوسف والمولد في مصر ، أعطاه إسرائيل مثل نصيب راؤبين (البكر) ، إقرأ ‏تكوين الإصحاح 48: ‏

‏5- ‏‎"‎والان ابناك المولودان لك في ارض مصر قبلما اتيت اليك الى مصر هما لي افرايم ومنسى ‏كراوبين وشمعون يكونان لي‎ "‎

لقد أصبح أفرايم بفضل أبيه يوسف له نصيب البكر في ميراث إسرائيل الذي هو بكر الله ، والذي أخذ هذه الصفة ‏وتكررت له كثيراً .‏

شكراً


----------



## تيمو (19 مايو 2011)

أعتذر عن بعض الأخطاء الإملائية أعلاه ‏

المهم ، أيضاً تستطيع أن تقرأ في ذات الإصحاح 48 ، أن يعقوب قد بارك أفرايم الابن الأصغر ، وأعطاه ‏الباكورية عن أخيه منسى (الأكبر الفعلي)‏

إسرائيل وأفرايم يتشابهان في كونهما الأصغر ولكنهما أخذا بركة البكر ...‏

‎‏14 فمد اسرائيل يمينه ووضعها على راس افرايم وهو الصغير ويساره على راس منسى وضع يديه ‏بفطنه فان منسى كان البكر‎


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (19 مايو 2011)

زادت حيرتي الان ؟ الم يوضح لي بوب في الاجابه السابقه ان اسرائيل كان المقصود بها بني اسرائيل كشعب وهم اول شعب اطاع الله ؟ 





MeToo قال:


> أعتذر عن بعض الأخطاء الإملائية أعلاه ‏
> 
> المهم ، أيضاً تستطيع أن تقرأ في ذات الإصحاح 48 ، أن يعقوب قد بارك أفرايم الابن الأصغر ، وأعطاه ‏الباكورية عن أخيه منسى (الأكبر الفعلي)‏
> 
> ...


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2011)

*أخى مؤمن بالرسل هناك نوعان من البنوة لله مذكورة فى الكتاب المقدس :
إحداها بالتبنى من قبل الله حيث رفعهم من مرتبة عبد الى مرتبة ابن وهذا يدل على تعاملات الله معنا فهو لا يعاملنا كعبيد بل كأبناء وشتان بين معاملة العبد والإبن.
الثانية : الابن وحيد الجنس وهى خاصة بالسيد المسيح فهو الله الظاهر فى الجسد .*


----------



## bob (19 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> زادت حيرتي الان ؟ الم يوضح لي بوب في الاجابه السابقه ان اسرائيل كان المقصود بها بني اسرائيل كشعب وهم اول شعب اطاع الله ؟


*يا حبيبي الايات مختلفة
22. فَتَقُولُ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: اسْرَائِيلُ ابْنِي الْبِكْرُ.
هنا كان حديث الله مع موسي عن ذهابه لمصر و تحرير شعب بني اسرائيل من بطش فرعون
و الايه الثانية
9. بِالْبُكَاءِ يَأْتُونَ وَبِالتَّضَرُّعَاتِ أَقُودُهُمْ. أُسَيِّرُهُمْ إِلَى أَنْهَارِ مَاءٍ فِي طَرِيقٍ مُسْتَقِيمَةٍ لاَ يَعْثُرُونَ فِيهَا. لأَنِّي صِرْتُ لإِسْرَائِيلَ أَباً وَأَفْرَايِمُ هُوَ بِكْرِي
و هنا المقصود افرايم الذي اخذ نصيب البكر كما اوضح لك اخي مي تو*
*ارجو تكون الاجابه اصبحت واضحة
لكن كما قلت لك سابقا اذا كان ادم اول الخليقة و قيل عنه انه ابن لله او ابراهيم او يعقوب او نوح او موسي او الشعب نفسه او افرايم فكلهم ابناء لله بالتبني و سموا ذلك من اجل ارضاء الله باعمالهم الصالحة لذلك استحقوا ان يدعوا ابناء لله*


----------



## تيمو (19 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> زادت حيرتي الان ؟ الم يوضح لي بوب في الاجابه السابقه ان اسرائيل كان المقصود بها بني اسرائيل كشعب وهم اول شعب اطاع الله ؟



لا يا عزيزي ، ما فيه داعي تزداد حيرتك ...‏

أنا أوضحتُ لك التشابه بين إسرائيل (كشخص) والذي دُعي عليه اسم الشعب لاحقاً ، وبين أفرايم ، من حيثُ ‏الباكورية

عند دراسة الكتاب المقدّس ، لا تكتفي فقط في نص وحيد ، بل عليك ربط جميع النصوص والمفاهيم والعقائد ذات ‏العلاقة ،

بحسب خروج 4: لو أكملتَ العدد العدد 23 ستعرف أن ما قاله العزيز بوب صحيح من حيثُ أن تعبير إسرائيل ‏بهذا النص تحديداً أُستعمل للشعب ‏

‏22- فتقول لفرعون هكذا يقول الرب إسرائيل ابني البكر. 23- فقلت لك أطلق ابني ليعبدني فأبيت ‏أن تطلقه ها أنا اقتل ابنك البكر ‏

لاحظ أنه يقول: يقول الرب: إسرائيل ، ومن ثم يقول: أطلق ابني ، مع العلم أن يعقوب (إسرائيل) كان ميّت ، ‏فكيف سيُطلق شخص ميّت منذ زمن؟ ومن ثم يقول: أقتل ابنك البكر ، ولم يُقتل فقط ابن فرعون بل جميع أبناء ‏مصر (كشعب)‏

فكما تعرف أن أسباط بني إسرائيل الإثني عشر هم نفسهم أبناء يعقوب الإثني العشر‏

فالباكورية عند‏ الشعب القديم كانت مهمة جداً ، ولها دلالات روحية لاحقاً تمت في العهد الجديد ..‏


----------

